# FREE STUCCO PATCHING AND CAULKING



## Redman30 (Dec 16, 2007)

<div class="mn_r"><div class="mn_l"> <div class="mn_cc"> <div class="mn_c"> <div style="float: left; width: 100%;"> <div style="float: left; width: 30%;"> <span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlHeader_MainNavigation1_lblApplicationName">Pensacola Fishing Forum</h1> <div style="float: right; width: 67%;"> <div class="mn_hrp"> Home <span id="smSearchMainNavigation1ctlHeader_smMenuContainer" onclick="iasp_OpnMnu('smSearchMainNavigation1ctlHeader','smSearchMainNavigation1ctlHeader_displayDiv','280px');" onmouseover="iasp_OpnMnuMO('smSearchMainNavigation1ctlHeader','smSearchMainNavigation1ctlHeader_displayDiv','280px');" style="cursor: pointer; display: inline;">Search Tags Calendar Who's On Members <div style="float: left; width: 100%; margin-top: 21px;"> <div class="mn_flp"> <div class="userPictureSmall">  <div id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlHeader_MainNavigation1_ctlMemberPanel" style="float: left;"> <div style="float: left; width: 100%;"> <span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlHeader_MainNavigation1_lblWelcomeMember">Welcome Redman30 <span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlHeader_MainNavigation1_lblCurlyLeft2">( Logout <span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlHeader_MainNavigation1_lblCurlyRight2">) <div class="mn_frp"> My Profile 0/31 Messages Recent Posts Popular Topics <div class="lb">
<div class="bc_r"> <div class="bc_l"> <div class="bc_cc"> <div class="bc_c"> <div class="bc_links">Home » Misc. Forums » Networking Forum  » Waterproofing Painting <div class="lb">
<div id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_pnlHeader" class="Paging_Container"> <div style="float: left; width: 50%;"> <input name="ctl00$ctlContentPlaceHolder$ctl00$ctlTopic$imgButAddReply1" id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_imgButAddReply1" title="Post Reply" src="Skins/Classic/Images/Button_PostReply.gif" alt="Post Reply" style="border-width: 0px;" type="image">  <div style="float: right; text-align: right;"> <div class="lb">
<div class="pb_hr"> <div class="pb_hl"> <div class="pb_h"> <div class="pb_hbg"> <div style="float: left;"> <h2>Waterproofing Painting</h2> <div style="text-align: right; float: right;"> <div class="pb_LinkPanel"> <span id="ctl13ctlPanelBarctlTopic_smMenuContainer" onclick="iasp_OpnMnu('ctl13ctlPanelBarctlTopic','ctl13ctlPanelBarctlTopic_displayDiv','160px');" onmouseover="iasp_OpnMnuMO('ctl13ctlPanelBarctlTopic','ctl13ctlPanelBarctlTopic_displayDiv','160px');" style="cursor: pointer; width: 100px; display: inline;">Rate Topic







<span id="ctl14ctlPanelBarctlTopic_smMenuContainer" onclick="iasp_OpnMnu('ctl14ctlPanelBarctlTopic','ctl14ctlPanelBarctlTopic_displayDiv','160px');" onmouseover="iasp_OpnMnuMO('ctl14ctlPanelBarctlTopic','ctl14ctlPanelBarctlTopic_displayDiv','160px');" style="cursor: pointer; width: 100px; display: inline;">Topic View







<span id="ctl15ctlPanelBarctlTopic_smMenuContainer" onclick="iasp_OpnMnu('ctl15ctlPanelBarctlTopic','ctl15ctlPanelBarctlTopic_displayDiv','160px');" onmouseover="iasp_OpnMnuMO('ctl15ctlPanelBarctlTopic','ctl15ctlPanelBarctlTopic_displayDiv','160px');" style="cursor: pointer; width: 100px; display: inline;">Topic Options







<div style="text-align: right; float: right;">







<table border="0" cellpadding="9" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr> <td class="PanelBar_SubHeader" style="width: 22%;"> <span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl00_lblAuthor">Author </td> <td class="PanelBar_SubHeader"> <span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl00_lblMessage">Message </td> </tr> <tr id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_trRow1"> <td id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_tdPostCell1" class="TableCell_Light"> <span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_lblAnchorPoint"><a name="bm565696"></a> <div style="float: left; width: 100%;" class="LargeTxtBold"> Redman30 </td> <td id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_tdPostCell2" class="TableCell_Light"> <div style="float: left; width: 100%; line-height: 24px;"> <div style="float: left; width: 50%;" class="LargeTxt">







<span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_lblPostedDate">Posted 06/05/2010 16:49:24 <div style="float: right; width: 49%; text-align: right;"> <input name="ctl00$ctlContentPlaceHolder$ctl00$ctlTopic$ctlPanelBar$ctlTopicsRepeater$ctl01$imgButAddPostReply" id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_imgButAddPostReply" title="Post a reply to this post..." class="pBut" src="Skins/Classic/Images/Button_AddReply.gif" alt="Post a reply to this post..." style="border-width: 0px;" type="image"> <input name="ctl00$ctlContentPlaceHolder$ctl00$ctlTopic$ctlPanelBar$ctlTopicsRepeater$ctl01$imgButAddQuoteReply" id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_imgButAddQuoteReply" title="Post a quoted reply to this post..." class="pBut" src="Skins/Classic/Images/Button_Quote.gif" alt="Post a quoted reply to this post..." style="border-width: 0px;" type="image"> <input name="ctl00$ctlContentPlaceHolder$ctl00$ctlTopic$ctlPanelBar$ctlTopicsRepeater$ctl01$imgButEditPost" id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_imgButEditPost" title="Edit This Post" class="pBut" src="Skins/Classic/Images/Button_EditPost.gif" alt="Edit This Post" style="border-width: 0px;" type="image"> <input name="ctl00$ctlContentPlaceHolder$ctl00$ctlTopic$ctlPanelBar$ctlTopicsRepeater$ctl01$imgButDeletePost" onclick="return(confirm(if_DeletePost));" id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_imgButDeletePost" title="Delete This Post" class="pBut" src="Skins/Classic/Images/Button_DeletePost.gif" alt="Delete This Post" style="border-width: 0px;" type="image"> </td> </tr> <tr id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_trRow2"> <td id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_tdPostCell3" class="TableCell_Light" valign="top"> <div style="float: left; width: 100%;"> <div id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_pnlPhoto" style="float: left; padding: 0px 9px 9px 0px;">  <div class="userPictureLarge" id="usercard_photo">







<div class="UserLevel"> Cigar Minnow










<div style="float: left; width: 100%;"> <span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_lblMemberGroup">Group: Forum Members
<span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_lblLastActive">Last Login: 4 minutes ago
<span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_lblPostCount">Posts: 23, <span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_lblTotalVisits">Visits: 312 </td> <td id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_tdPostCell4" class="TableCell_Light" valign="top"> <div class="LargeTxt"> <span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_lblFullMessage"><span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_lblFullMessage"><span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_lblFullMessage">Mills & Sons Stucco LLC. is offering summer spacial, FREE CAULKING, AND STUCCO PATCHING with any exterior paint job, also can take care of all interior projects as well. I can perform stucco/Drywall patches, install flashing, Replace damaged Wood, including termite damaged, and all work comes with a warranty.

I Look Forward To Doing Business With You!

John Mills
850-288-1020 [email protected] 
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------

